# Good US Tax specialist in England?



## mandyhoov (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi all!

Looking for someone in the UK to do our taxes for us, as it's my husband and my first year living abroad, and it's just too much for us to handle alone (he's dual citizen UK and Australia with a US greencard, I'm a US citizen with a Settlement visa, we've both worked in both countries in 2011, we own a home and rent it out, and we both have a substantial amount in our bank accounts over here and over there - it's messy!) ... does anyone have a recommended accountant or tax specialist they use? We're on the south coast in Bournemouth, and would love someone local (Southampton, maybe?) but would be willing to get up to London to take care of it, if there are good accountants recommended up there (although probably pricier).

Any advice or suggestions greatly appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## expatdiane (Aug 9, 2011)

Hello! 

You will want a US Tax Accountant to do your US taxes for they know all the ins and outs of the taxes, then a separate person to do your UK taxes. It is a pain, but you will want your taxes done right! My daughter is in London and I could give you her tax accountant for that.<snip>


----------



## theOAP (Aug 30, 2010)

Here is a list from the US Embassy in London. It's not a complete list, as some other known preparers aren't on it. US tax preparation is fairly expensive in the UK. The better advisors probably are more knowledgeable about US tax for the expat USC than many CPAs within the US.

http://photos.state.gov/libraries/unitedkingdom/164203/cons-acs/tax_preparation_services.pdf


----------



## mandyhoov (Jun 15, 2011)

expatdiane said:


> Hello!
> 
> You will want a US Tax Accountant to do your US taxes for they know all the ins and outs of the taxes, then a separate person to do your UK taxes. It is a pain, but you will want your taxes done right! My daughter is in London and I could give you her tax accountant for that.<snip>


Thank you! Do you mind giving me that info? I've been looking into accountants and haven't really found anyone who i feel comfortable with (and who we can afford!) 

thanks again!
m


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

mandyhoov said:


> Thank you! Do you mind giving me that info? I've been looking into accountants and haven't really found anyone who i feel comfortable with (and who we can afford!)
> 
> thanks again!
> m


You can contact Diane by PM to ask her for specific accountants in the US. The issue is that she is a tax accountant herself and can't really recommend herself without running afoul of the no-advertising rule.

Either click on her name in her last message (to send a PM) or click on the link in her sig line to contact her.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## takajunk (Dec 5, 2012)

Hello Diane

Sorry to jump in here but i am also looking for a good (and affordable!) US tax specialist in London. How can I get in touch wtih your daugher?

thank you
takajunk


----------



## lovestravel (Apr 9, 2012)

We use Deloitte in London. We haven't had to file any taxes yet but they have spent a lot of time with us on the phone to advise us on what to do and what not to do and they will prepare our taxes when it comes time to do so.


----------

